# مطلوب مهندس تعدين حديث التخرج



## Egy Mine (6 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مطلوب مهندس تعدين حديث التخرج للعمل لدى شركة خدمات تعدينية أجنبية تعمل في جمهورية مصر العربية.
يشترط إجادة تامة للكمبيوتر واللغة الإنجليزية.

برجاء إرسال السيرة الذاتية على البريد الالكتروني:

[email protected]

أو ارسال رسالة على الخاص


وشكرا,,,


----------



## Egy Mine (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للذين قاموا بإرسال سيرتهم الذاتية.
وللعلم: فإن اخر يوم لارسال السيرة الذاتية هو الموافق 17 من شهر ديسمبر 2011


----------



## Egy Mine (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للذين قاموا بإرسال سيرتهم الذاتية.
وللعلم: فإن اخر يوم لارسال السيرة الذاتية هو الموافق 17 من شهر ديسمبر 2011


----------



## elsayed80 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا مهندس


----------



## محمود الخواص (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ينفع فلزات؟؟؟


----------

